# Brass Shower Plate



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone consider buying this?

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_parts_and_accessories.html

At the bottom of the page, it's a brass (chrome coated) shower plate for Gaggia machines.

I think I'll get it when I have some money, the black colour mine turns after I clean my machine has scared me a little and, hey, brass is stronger and has a higher heat conductivity.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's the brass shower plate holder, then that price is OK.

This holder will already have been heated to operating temperature by the group head, by the time the first shot is made......unless you're in a hurry.....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The black colour is caused by an electrolytic reaction between the brass nut embedded in the dispersion plate for the shower screen and the aluminium of the plate itself and the cleaning solution. My solution to this is to remove both shower screen and plate when chemical backflushing and use Fairy Powerspray to clean the plate itself and Puly for the shower screen and bolts.

I have often looked at that very item and wondered if it would fit a Classic.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Just fitted mine which arrived from Charlie to my Achille today.

It's got serious mass, at around four times the weight of the original Alu block.

I've measured the overall depth, and it's the same. There could be a negligible 0.1mm in it.

The main difference apart from the material is the four diffuser holes. These are only 2.3mm on the brass model, versus 3.4mm on the Alu model. The Alu model's holes are 2.2 times larger in area.

I can make some temperature comparisons when I get more time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've only pulled a few shots with the brass plate on my Classic, how's everyone got on with this?

My problem being I've also changed grinder this week so it's tricky for me to compare.

Regarding the holes being smaller on the brass plate, would this increase the pressure on group head or just increase water flow?


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm interested in getting one of these brass plates, are you guys finding them ok? Re, hole size/amount.


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Charlie mentioned at the grinder jam last weekend that he was intending to do another group buy on these, I've heard good things about these helping the temperature stability


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Not bad prices for spares. I'd be interested if there was a group buy.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd be interested too. Just read about the improvements it can make in the last gb


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Count me in for the group buy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi guys I'm sure when Charlie is ready he will out put up details for a group buy where you can add you're names etc . This would be in a group buy thread .

Until then please don't use this thread to build a list of potential interested names , as until Charlie indicates if ( these are a lot of hard work , time and effort ) and when he wants to do one of these, along with prices postage times scales , then there really isnt a group buy to speak of .

Cheers martin


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

I read another bit of info about 'lead content' in using brass.. Worries me slightly.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Brass should be fine. It's a really common plumbing material and doesn't contain lead.


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Ah good point, cheers Danny.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Martin.

As MrBoots has already said these things take more time and effort than you think, it's not quite as simple as just taking names and money. My health hasn't been great of late and going down to the event a Rave last weekend took more out of me than I thought it would, and it's taken me most of this week to get back on my feet. So the current plan is to get this going next week, so please bear with me until then, the price will be a little higher than last time as they are heavier than I expected and postage on items of that weight has also gone up a little, they shouldn't be any more than £18 including vat and delivery to you but will confirm next week.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Thanks for posting that Martin.
> 
> As MrBoots has already said these things take more time and effort than you think, it's not quite as simple as just taking names and money. My health hasn't been great of late and going down to the event a Rave last weekend took more out of me than I thought it would, and it's taken me most of this week to get back on my feet. So the current plan is to get this going next week, so please bear with me until then, the price will be a little higher than last time as they are heavier than I expected and postage on items of that weight has also gone up a little, they shouldn't be any more than £18 including vat and delivery to you but will confirm next week.


I will wait for your confirmation

I did post the same thread in order to know how many member interested in Brass Plate. However, Mr Boots deleted the thread. He misunderstood me. He thought I post "group buy" thread

Any way, I am interested if there is a group buy although I did order 1 Brass Plate and received today. I have not pulled a shot yet because I will have to send it back to the seller. The reason to return is that there are 2 big dents on the edge. It is unacceptable


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JK009 said:


> I will wait for your confirmation
> 
> I did post the same thread in order to know how many member interested in Brass Plate. However, Mr Boots deleted the thread. He misunderstood me. He thought I post "group buy" thread
> 
> Any way, I am interested if there is a group buy although I did order 1 Brass Plate and received today. I have not pulled a shot yet because I will have to send it back to the seller. The reason to return is that there are 2 big dents on the edge. It is unacceptable


I deleted it as you were asking people to add names to a list for a group buy in order to persuade Charlie to run one when you wanted

As post on this thread this isn't fair on Charlie

I sent you a pm reiterating this

And again thisn thread isn't to be used to express who want a group buy and when

WAIT for Charlie to decide if and when he wants to do it

Cheers


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Any update on this at all?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

toString said:


> Any update on this at all?


Nope.........


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Worth waiting for at an all inclusive price of under £20 !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope.........


That was an update!


----------

